# Pasar AWL a KOP



## powersonic (Dic 12, 2012)

hola amigos, tengo una máquina que funciona con un Simatic S5 101U y su programación esta en AWL, la maquina no realiza ningún ciclo, así que quiero pasar el lenguaje de AWL a KOP para tener mejor perspectiva y un diagrama eléctrico, así verifico cuales pulsadores deben de estar cerrados y/o cuales sensores deben estar activados.
Pero por lo que leí no se puede pasar de AWL a KOP si se programo originalmente en AWL, así que tendré que hacerlo pensando y craneando.
Ah podrían decirme que significa "NOP" en la lista de comandos de AWL?
alguien me puede ayudar a pasar de lenguaje?


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 12, 2012)

powersonic dijo:


> Ah podrían decirme que significa "NOP" en la lista de comandos de AWL?



NOP = No OPeration  ; No hace nada.  Se usa para reservar/rellenar espacio.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 12, 2012)

Depende de como esté programado, ciertamente hay cosas que se pueden hacer en awl que no se pueden hacer en kop ni en fup (o como se diga)

Te recomiendo aprender awl; no es muy difícil y es el más potente de los tres.


----------



## powersonic (Dic 12, 2012)

gracias amigos, si voy a ponerle ganas y a aprenderlo.
pero alguien me puede pasar la lista de comandos?
ciertamente ya encontre la mayoria
pero en programa figura como ejemplo el siguiente comando:
U: -ZA
que significa ese guión?
también aparecen marcas, no me ha quedado del todo claro que son exactamente, creo que es un conjunto de operaciones y que para no volver a escribir todo el proceso se escribe la marca que supongo tiene la información del proceso a realizar
pero mi duda es donde esta esa información correspondiente a cada marca?
seria algo así?:
U:   NOP
U:   -T
UN: -ZA
UN: M0.0
=:   M0.1

M0.1 contiene toda informacion anterior a ella o no?


----------



## xae (Dic 12, 2012)

En S5 se pueden representar en KOP todos los bloques de tipo PB y OB, los bloques FB generalmente no tienen representación válida en KOP.

Para que el software Step 5 te represente los programas en KOP primero tienes que elegir ese tipo de representación, si no es capaz de representarlo genera un aviso en la parte inferior de la pantalla y te muestra el programa en AWL.

Las normas a seguir para que el software sea capaz de representar un programa en KOP son básicamente las siguientes,


Una única asignación por segmento.
Las entradas/salidas no utilizadas en los temporizadores y contadores han de asignarse a NOP 0.

La forma más sencilla para que aprendas el convenio que utiliza el programa Step 5 es crear unos cuantos segmentos con temporizadores, contadores y bloques SR/RS y pedirle que te los muestre en AWL, enseguida verás el formato a seguir.

Una variable con un signo menos por delante, -B1 por ejemplo, es un simbolo, puedes ver la tabla de símbolos y modificarla o pedirle al programa que te muestre o no símbolos, los símbolos son nombres que el programador asigna a una determina dirección de memoria en el plc, por ejemplo -B1 puede equivaler a E 32.7.

A grosso modo, el plc divide su memoria interna de trabajo en cuatro  zonas, zona de I/O, lo que Siemens denomina la PAA/PAE, zona de temporizadores/contadores, zona de marcas y zona de datos del sistema.


PAA/PAE, contiene una imagen del estado de las entradas y salidas del plc. El tamaño de esta zona de memoria depende del modelo del plc, hay memoria para la totalidad de entradas/salidas del autómata, las tenga físicamente conectadas o no. Para Siemens E, eingabe, es una entrada y A, ausgabe, es una salida.

Temporizadores/Contadores, idem. que con las entradas. T para temporizadores, Z  para contadores.

Marcas, es un área para uso de los programas de usuario. Existe también el concepto de DB, bloque de datos, que permite al usuario asignar memoria pero en el área de los bloques de programa. Generalmente se dispone de un mínimo de 128 bytes de marcas, de la M0.0 a la M127.7.

Datos del sistema, es una zona reservada para el sistema operativo del plc, pero en la cual se pueden realizar algunas operaciones de configuración. En la nomenclatura de Siemens, BS

El proceso de conversión no es complejo pero lleva mucho tiempo, sobre todo si el programa es largo, y en mi experiencia los programas de autómata acaban siendo enormes y redundantes.


----------



## powersonic (Dic 14, 2012)

gracias xae por la información, entiendo lo que me dijiste sobre -B1 o -ZA entiendo que eso es la denominación o el nombre asignado a una salida, pero lo que quiero saber es si ese guion o signo menos si tiene algun significado como algún valor negado o algo asi o es solo lenguaje de programación?


----------



## xae (Dic 14, 2012)

No, es el prefijo que usa el software para identificar las etiquetas, por ejemplo las metas en los saltos usan el prefijo *=*, por ejemplo *SPA =MAIN*.


----------



## powersonic (Dic 14, 2012)

gracias xae por la información
ahora a estudiar el programa!


----------

